# COME JOIN ME IN TINY CHATTT! :D



## Melissa_Z (Sep 29, 2010)

COME JOIN IF YOU LOVE 90'S MUSIC OR JUST WANT TO CHATTTT. I'M BORED.









http://tinychat.com/melissaz


----------



## Brando2600 (Apr 22, 2010)

Y'know there is an edit button...


----------



## opie37060 (Jan 9, 2010)

Melissa_Z said:


> COME JOIN IF YOU LOVE 90'S MUSIC OR JUST WANT TO CHATTTT. I'M BORED.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would but i don't have a tinychat account..


----------



## Myrodine (Jul 28, 2014)

tatata


----------

